# Hi everyone



## joanne173 (Dec 6, 2002)

Hi!I don't really suffer from IBS, but something quite similar to that... adhesions. I get the problem of tummy pains, constipation among other things. I guess the difference is that I end up in hospital pretty often. And I guess the treatment is different although adhesions isn't exactly curable either. So I can sympatise with the rest of you here. I'm 19 this year, and I think being young makes living with pain more difficult and trying huh?Joanne


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Ugh, ending up in hospital sounds pretty traumatic! I don't really know anything about adhesions...aren't they a kind of internal scar you get after operations...? Whatever, they sound pretty painful.YOu're spot on about our age making things harder - i guess it's the whole 'peer pressure' thing and just the desire to be young and carefree! I've just turned 20 and feel as though i've missed out on a lot becuase of IBS, although perhaps in some ways it'll be a good thing. I'm more driven and probably more individual than i would've been other wise...It was great to hear from you, and i hope you don't end up in hospital too often!Take care







xXx


----------



## joanne173 (Dec 6, 2002)

Well, adhesions are caused by the forming of scar tissue after an operation and they can cause your intestines to get obstructed and that is kind of dangerous and you want to avoid that...


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

eek! i think you must be pretty brave to be coping with something like that! xgood luck with everything and i hope they find a way of keeping you healthy x


----------

